# Southern Ag Liquid Iron



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

I have a question for anyone who has used Southern Ag Chelated Liquid Iron. It says the application rate is 8-16 ounces per 1000 sq ft which is kind of a large variance. What application rates have you guys used and what was the result? I didn't realize it used that much so I just bough a 16 oz bottle to use on 4800 sq ft, looks like I'll need to get more for a true test of how it works.


----------



## harveydane (May 17, 2020)

I've definitely used it at the 16oz rate with great success. I did have the large container though so it lasted a few months (I have a 1500sqft yard)


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

harveydane said:


> I've definitely used it at the 16oz rate with great success. I did have the large container though so it lasted a few months (I have a 1500sqft yard)


Thanks for the info! I ordered some more so we'll see what happens.


----------



## AlexPiw (Jun 16, 2020)

I used it at 8oz/gallon mixed in with SuperJuice to cover 3100sqft, and had tremendous results. Only took a couple of days to notice the difference.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If you look at the label you'll see that this product is derived from Iron Sulfate, the same thing that the FAS concoction uses (at approx. $20-25 per 50# bag and approx. 200k sqft of coverage at the 4oz rate!). The only difference is that SouthernAg chelates approx 30% of it with Lignin... and add water, of course.
I've been reusing my old 2.5-gal containers and premixing my own iron, together with some stabilized Urea for added uptake kick. It's not as intimidating as it initially seems.

EDIT: I should also note that this product is intended as a soil application (with the foliar uptake being whatever lingers on the leaf blade as you wash this down with plenty of water). If you calculate the amount of Iron you're applying the 8oz rate supplies 0.5# of Fe.. and 1# for the 16oz rate. For contrast, foliar applications recommend a tenth of that.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

corneliani said:


> If you look at the label you'll see that this product is derived from Iron Sulfate, the same thing that the FAS concoction uses (at approx. $20-25 per 50# bag and approx. 200k sqft of coverage at the 4oz rate!). The only difference is that SouthernAg chelates approx 30% of it with Lignin... and add water, of course.
> I've been reusing my old 2.5-gal containers and premixing my own iron, together with some stabilized Urea for added uptake kick. It's not as intimidating as it initially seems.
> 
> EDIT: I should also note that this product is intended as a soil application (with the foliar uptake being whatever lingers on the leaf blade as you wash this down with plenty of water). If you calculate the amount of Iron you're applying the 8oz rate supplies 0.5# of Fe.. and 1# for the 16oz rate. For contrast, foliar applications recommend a tenth of that.


Thanks for the info, so basically it sounds like the Southern Ag Liquid Iron is not really designed for lawn applications? Or there are better/more cost effective ways to get Iron onto your lawn?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

SSE Dad said:


> Thanks for the info, so basically it sounds like the Southern Ag Liquid Iron is not really designed for lawn applications? Or there are better/more cost effective ways to get Iron onto your lawn?


Oh no no no, you've misunderstood me. The label itself states that it's for Lawns as well, and it gives the appropriate rate for it... but if you read a little more you'll see this: "apply in sufficient volume of water to thoroughly wet the foliage and run-off in the root zone". To me that implies that it's meant to be watered into the soil, hence the "soil application" I referenced earlier. 
Sorry for the confusion. I'll try to be more mindful of the experience level of the OP ... this product should do just fine at the label rates, just make sure to use plenty of water with it.

Once you get more seasoned and want to jump onto more diy iron (cheapest way by far), check out the FAS thread. Here's the link to the 'popular warm season subforum" https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1077 and click on the Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate hyperlink.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

corneliani said:


> SSE Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info, so basically it sounds like the Southern Ag Liquid Iron is not really designed for lawn applications? Or there are better/more cost effective ways to get Iron onto your lawn?
> ...


Thanks a bunch, yes this is the first year I've really taken it seriously so just trying some stuff out and seeing what works. I appreciate the info!


----------

